# 2010 Specialized Secteur



## peterjh

My LBS got the 2010 Specialized Secteur Sport in and I got to ride it for about five miles today. I was relatively unimpressed. The geometry is definitely very comfortable, but it transmits a lot more vibration than I was expecting. I have been looking for a new "comfortable" road bike and had pretty much settled on a Felt Z70, but was going to wait for the new Secteur. I am going to wait a little longer for the Secteur Elite and Comp to arrive at my LBS.

Has anybody rode one of the elites or comps and have an opinion on them yet?


----------



## PaulRivers

I'm also curious...


----------



## PJ352

I don't know the price range of the Secteurs, but if they interest you, why not check out the base model Roubaix or Elite?


----------



## PaulRivers

PJ352 said:



> I don't know the price range of the Secteurs, but if they interest you, why not check out the base model Roubaix or Elite?


We're both curious about the vibration absorbing ability of the aluminum frame, checking out the full carbon version isn't going to help at all.


----------



## DS1239622

> We're both curious about the vibration absorbing ability of the aluminum frame, checking out the full carbon version isn't going to help at all.


Aluminum is not know for its vibration dampening abilities....


----------



## bwhite_4

I don't see it on their website. Is this a mid-level alum frame that's a little nicer than the Allez? How's it spec'ed?


----------



## PaulRivers

The Secteur is a new 2010 bike made by Specialized with the same frame geometry as the Roubaix, but with a cheaper aluminum frame rather than a full carbon frame. I believe it replaces the Specialized Sequoia, which they're discontinuing. :-(

I expect it will be spec'd and priced just like the Allez, only it's a more "relaxed" or "endurance" geometry.

Since it's the aluminum version of the Roubaix, I'm curious to see how well they do with reducing vibrations using frame design and zertz inserts on an aluminum frame. Some people have claimed the vibration dampening aspects of a frame have more to do with frame geometry than frame materials - I'm curious to see feedback on how this has worked out.


----------



## PaulRivers

P.S. Here's a link to an article that mentions Specialized's 2010 lineup and the Sectuer specifically -
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...preview-tarmac-sl3-secteur-roubaix-shiv-22207

_The Roubaix chassis range will carry into the 2010 model year unchanged but Specialized will add a less expensive variant called Secteur that uses identical geometry but in aluminium. 

The top-end Secteur Comp will include carbon seat stays – similarly shaped to the full-carbon Roubaix – and a lighter weight fork with carbon blades, a carbon crown and an alloy steerer tube, along with vibration-damping Zertz inserts at either end. Claimed frame weight is a competitive 1,300g.

Lesser Secteur frame models will use Zertz-free aluminum stays – still similarly curvy for extra give – and an aluminium fork crown._


----------



## bwhite_4

PaulRivers said:


> P.S. Here's a link to an article that mentions Specialized's 2010 lineup and the Sectuer specifically -
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...preview-tarmac-sl3-secteur-roubaix-shiv-22207


Thanks for the link.

I now loathe Bike Radar for asking why Specialized didn't create a bike with an integrated seatpost.


----------



## PaulRivers

bwhite_4 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I now loathe Bike Radar for asking why Specialized didn't create a bike with an integrated seatpost.


Why?



.


----------



## PJ352

DS1239622 said:


> Aluminum is not know for its vibration dampening abilities....


Exactly. And if that's a priority for the OP, IMO the Roubaix and Roubaix Elite are worth a look. Prices aren't yet known, but I would suspect that the higher end Secteurs will be close to the lower end Roubaix's. Intended use determines what's better.


----------



## PaulRivers

PJ352 said:


> Exactly. And if that's a priority for the OP, IMO the Roubaix and Roubaix Elite are worth a look. Prices aren't yet known, but I would suspect that the higher end Secteurs will be close to the lower end Roubaix's. Intended use determines what's better.


I don't think that's the case *at all*. It's replacing the Sequoia, I would expect Sequoia-like pricing - $800-$900 for the bast model with Sora/Tiagra, $1300 or so for the higher model with 105.

Whatever components and cost the 2010 Allez's have, I would expect.


----------



## PJ352

PaulRivers said:


> I don't think that's the case *at all*. It's replacing the Sequoia, I would expect Sequoia-like pricing - $800-$900 for the bast model with Sora/Tiagra, $1300 or so for the higher model with 105.
> 
> Whatever components and cost the 2010 Allez's have, I would expect.


But until the prices are known, you _are _guessing. And what you expect may not happen. 

OTOH, it may, but it's still going to have an alu frame and with or without CF fork and stays, all else being equal it won't have the vibration damping characteristics of the Roubaix - just similar handling if the geo is similar. 

But that aside, I think the OP would do well to check out the Roubaix's. As I said, if that's his priority the extra cost for full CF is worth considering. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## PaulRivers

PJ352 said:


> But until the prices are known, you _are _guessing. And what you expect may not happen.
> 
> OTOH, it may, but it's still going to have an alu frame and with or without CF fork and stays, all else being equal it won't have the vibration damping characteristics of the Roubaix - just similar handling if the geo is similar.
> 
> But that aside, I think the OP would do well to check out the Roubaix's. As I said, if that's his priority the extra cost for full CF is worth considering. Of course, YMMV.


Well frankly, being that he rode one, I'd say the OP knows how much they cost. 

I looked it up - I didn't find US prices, but in the UK the Sectuer Sport is 650 -
https://www.sigmasport.co.uk/app/secure/Bike.aspx?SubCatId=406&BID=9&View=N

The Allez Sport is 600 -
https://www.sigmasport.co.uk/app/secure/Bike.aspx?SubCatId=400&BID=9&View=N

So not the same, but similarly priced.


It's all quite beside the point - the question is how good is the Secteur at vibration dampening, since it's has "the same geometry as the Roubaix". 

I would agree that if you're thinking about spending $1600 on the Felt, for another $400 you should really try out the Roubaix.


----------



## andyk

I've just bought one of these as a winter/commuter bike, rather than use my Roubaix Expert everyday! It's the base model. Shimano 2300.. seems ok... The frame is identically shaped to the Roubaix. It is a bit "bumpy" in comparison and the components are obviously alot lower level. But overall for <£500 I think they have a winner there!


----------



## wim

PaulRivers said:


> We're both curious about the vibration absorbing ability of the aluminum frame


While the "vibration dampening" aspects of a frame exist, they pretty much disappear in those inherent in tires, saddles, bar tape and gloves. For example, a Secteur on tires at 90 psi will feel very different from an identical Secteur on tires at 120 psi. Basing a buying decision on how a frame dampens vibration is, in my view anyway, focusing on a detail whose influence is virtually unknowable and hasn't got a whole lot to do with overall rider comfort.


----------



## PaulRivers

wim said:


> While the "vibration dampening" aspects of a frame exist, they pretty much disappear in those inherent in tires, saddles, bar tape and gloves. For example, a Secteur on tires at 90 psi will feel very different from an identical Secteur on tires at 120 psi. Basing a buying decision on how a frame dampens vibration is, in my view anyway, focusing on a detail whose influence is virtually unknowable and hasn't got a whole lot to do with overall rider comfort.


Everyone has their pet theory. Personally, I don't think you could be more wrong based on my experience, but I've read all the various contradicting theories on what makes a comfortable frame. But this bike could give us a chance to test the "frame material doesn't matter nearly as much as frame design" theory.

Again, has anyone else actually ridden one?

P.S. Thanks "andyk".


----------



## andyk

PaulRivers said:


> Again, has anyone else actually ridden one?
> 
> P.S. Thanks "andyk".


No Problem. As I suggested, mine is a base model, and has been bought for 3 main purposes.

1) Winter riding
2) Commuting
3) I will definately use it for the occassional training ride as it's pretty heavy in comparison to the Roubaix Expert, so climbing, holding speed etc is a little harder! I would imagine this will benefit me when I jump back onto race the lighter bike! well thats my theory neway.

I would say, for my purpose, the bike is spot on, I wanted something that fit identically to the Roubaix, which it does. I appreciated that the components (2300 vs Ultegra SL are no comparison) 

One thing I have noticed it's far less forgiving than the Roubaix.

GP4000's 23c Tyres - 110psi Rear, 100psi front on the Roubaix
Ultra Gatorskin 23c Tyres - 110psi REar, 100psi front on the Secteur

The base model Secteur lacks the Zertz inserts, but based on the above, the tyres arn't all that different, I would say the majority of the ride "harshness" as it were would be the frame material. (It's not bad! but it's certainly a noticeable difference compared to the Roubaix).

If I were you, and using this as a main bike? (I'm presuming). I would go for the next levels up that have better components, something like the Sport or the Comp....... or buy the Base model, and a 105 groupset and you have yourself a lovely bike.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PaulRivers

andyk said:


> No Problem. As I suggested, mine is a base model, and has been bought for 3 main purposes.
> 
> 1) Winter riding
> ...


So you wrote that you're going to use it for winter riding - your profile says you live in the UK. Does it really have the clearance for winter tires (35c)??


----------



## wim

PaulRivers said:


> Everyone has their pet theory.


Not really a pet theory—just one notion of many I have about bicycles and the people who buy them. If you test-ride a Secteur, please let us know what you think.


----------



## andyk

PaulRivers said:


> So you wrote that you're going to use it for winter riding - your profile says you live in the UK. Does it really have the clearance for winter tires (35c)??


valid point if you like the larger tyres. Being honest even in the winter ive never used any wider than a 25c tyre which gives ample clearance. I think 28c will clear however personally ive never seen the requirement for it. Im not saying its wrong to run larger tyres, each to their own and all.


----------



## PaulRivers

andyk said:


> valid point if you like the larger tyres. Being honest even in the winter ive never used any wider than a 25c tyre which gives ample clearance. I think 28c will clear however personally ive never seen the requirement for it. Im not saying its wrong to run larger tyres, each to their own and all.


Aaaah, I was just curious - I would have loved to see a bike with enough clearance for winter tires (I won't bike in the winter without studded tires, and the smallest reliable studded tires come in 35c). Doesn't seem like it would be a big deal to add more tire clearance, but being that it was based on the roubaix geometry I figured it probably wasn't to be.

Thanks!


----------



## holy cromoly

I saw one hanging in the shop window last nite on my ride. Store was closed but I saw a $995 sticker on it and looks like a Tiagra mix or parts.


----------



## dabsabre

I haven't been able to find many reviews on this guy yet and haven't had a chance to head out to the LBS and test ride one.. I'm looking at getting my first road bike and have heard good things about the CAAD9 in terms of response, power transfer, etc.. but am intrigued by both the Cannondale Synapse and this guy. I know it's basically an alum version of the Roubaix, which seems to get marks. Does anyone have any experience as to how this might compare with a Synapse? I assume the Allez will be a better comparison to the CAAD9 in terms of geometry and body position but I'm probably looking at just local rec rides and some 60-100 mile charity weekend rides down the road so I thought I might enjoy the more relaxed geometry of the Secteur/Synapse moreso as long as those guys had a little bit of wow factor when you put the pedal down.


----------



## SystemShock

PJ352 said:


> Exactly. And if that's a priority for the OP, IMO the Roubaix and Roubaix Elite are worth a look. Prices aren't yet known, but I would suspect that the higher end Secteurs will be close to the lower end Roubaix's. Intended use determines what's better.


Turns out you were right, PJ. Secteur pricing is finally up on Spesh's website, and while the base models are around $800-900, the high-end Secteurs are $1400-1650, indeed within shouting distance of the bottom-end Roubaixs.

You definitely got a little Nostradamus goin' on. :thumbsup: 
.


----------



## PJ352

SystemShock said:


> Turns out you were right, PJ. Secteur pricing is finally up on Spesh's website, and while the base models are around $800-900, the high-end Secteurs are $1400-1650, indeed within shouting distance of the bottom-end Roubaixs.
> 
> You definitely got a little Nostradamus goin' on. :thumbsup:
> .


I'm not surprised. It's really not that much different from trim levels on cars. Do you want this $14k Honda Civic DX or this $22k Civic Si??  

In my area the top of the line Secteur would probably be discounted to around $1,400 and a comparably discounted base Roubaix would be about $1,600, so IMO most buyers in this price range would probably consider the $200 for full CF.


----------



## fog464

*Secteur*

I got one 2 weeks ago, very happy with perfromance vibration has not been an issue at all have tackled various road surfaces from very smooth to teeth graters and it hasnt been a problem. Nice smooth easy ride


----------



## futurballa

I've been riding an Elite Compact for about 2 weeks as well. Very happy and the vibration is not bad at all, imo.


----------



## zandr

Took my Secteur Elite Compact for its virgin ride today and it felt great! I didn't even notice the vibration. Of course I haven't ridden road in a long time and I've never ridden a carbon bike so I can't really offer an insightful comparison.


----------



## fog464

*Hever Tri*

Did Hever Tri on my Secteur and it was great no issues at all except for the rider, a very good smooth and fast ride.


----------



## dcSwede

I just bought the Secteur Comp yesterday after trying quite a few other bikes - the geometry really works for me and the ride is so comfortable. I let myself be talked into the extra $250 to upgrade from the Elite...hope that was a good decision! I just found the riding position to be much more comfortable than the CAAD9-5 for example but we'll see after I put some miles on it!


----------



## fog464

A further update on my secteur, did a tri on it and spent last weekend doing serious hills and no issues what so ever very good ride on climbs. I think it has certainly far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## zandr

I did 34 miles on mine last weekend and loved the entire ride. I can't think of anything I would change on the bike except maybe the saddle. I am really digging the geometry - it's the first road bike that's ever actually fit me. (I have a short torso and really long legs.)


----------



## Premium

I am debating the Comp, Elite or just going to the base Roubaix.


----------



## searat

Hi - just joined the forum, name's Steve and I'm a 46 year old rider based in Neath valley, Wales UK. Just ordered a Secteur Comp from my LBS so will report soon on how well it turns out. I was thinking of the base Roubaix but was put off full carbon when I looked at the frame damage on the demo bike in the shop from when it had knocked against the pedal of a nearby bike - small crack near the bottom bracket, I thought hmm maybe something a bit more robust, but same geometry and carbon stays/forks to smooth out the bumps.
I'm just returning to road bikes after a decade on recumbents so looking forward to trying it in my beautiful if very wet corner of the world.
Steve


----------



## stu92

Also just went for the secteur comp, and picking it up next week (i hope).
Anyone tried to put a rack on the comp yet? The spez web site say you can put a front rack on the comp, but the LBS say its a no no.

Anyone tried it? or got a suggestion on how to do it?

I wouldn't want to carry much, just a nice to have now and then.


----------



## PaulRivers

stu92 said:


> Also just went for the secteur comp, and picking it up next week (i hope).
> Anyone tried to put a rack on the comp yet? The spez web site say you can put a front rack on the comp, but the LBS say its a no no.
> 
> Anyone tried it? or got a suggestion on how to do it?
> 
> I wouldn't want to carry much, just a nice to have now and then.


Yeah, that is weird. The specialized page -
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=10Secteur&eid=4951&menuItemId=9257

Says "FORK Secteur carbon, alloy crown and steerer, rack eyelets w/ Zertz inserts". But I don't see anything indicating that in the pic.

I wonder if perhaps specialized accidentally put that text about rack eyelets under the fork, when really they just meant it had rack eyelets for a rear rack?

I know even with a carbon fork, there are options for front racks, though I don't know how good they are, how well they work, etc.

Like this one from Tubus - the Smarti front rack:
http://www.tubus.com/en/lowriders/smarti


----------



## searat

Just got mine - definitely no rack eyelets front or back, wasn't really expecting them - here's the front fork up close..








Note that the clearance with 23mm tyre is tighter than with the lower-spec Secteur models, not much chance of fitting much wider tyres.
Steve


----------



## PaulRivers

searat said:


> Just got mine - definitely no rack eyelets front or back, wasn't really expecting them - here's the front fork up close..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the clearance with 23mm tyre is tighter than with the lower-spec Secteur models, not much chance of fitting much wider tyres.
> Steve


All the models below the comp do have at least a rear rack mount, though, judging from the obvious rack mounts in the pictures on specialized.com. Just not the comp, with it's carbon fiber seat stays.

I'm a tiny bit surprised, though not entirely surprised, as I'm pretty sure in the past I've seen bikes with the carbon fiber stays with rear rack mounts (often they put them on the small aluminum top-section of the stay).

Fyi though, if you do want a rack on it there are a couple of racks available that are designed to be put on bikes without rack mounts like the Secteur Comp. My friend just had one installed on his full carbon Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## stu92

PaulRivers said:


> All the models below the comp do have at least a rear rack mount, though, judging from the obvious rack mounts in the pictures on specialized.com. Just not the comp, with it's carbon fiber seat stays.
> 
> I'm a tiny bit surprised, though not entirely surprised, as I'm pretty sure in the past I've seen bikes with the carbon fiber stays with rear rack mounts (often they put them on the small aluminum top-section of the stay).
> 
> Fyi though, if you do want a rack on it there are a couple of racks available that are designed to be put on bikes without rack mounts like the Secteur Comp. My friend just had one installed on his full carbon Specialized Roubaix.



Cheers guys for the info,

Paul rivers, do you know the name of your friends rack on his carbon?


----------



## PaulRivers

stu92 said:


> Cheers guys for the info,
> 
> Paul rivers, do you know the name of your friends rack on his carbon?


Sure,  

He has the Axiom Streamliner:
http://www.eriksbikeshop.com/ride/p...xfk09MX4&scid=SearchResults&spoffset=2&s_id=0

I always thought it was a little ugly after seeing it on my brothers bike, but seeing it on my friends bike it looked pretty good, so I guess it's just a matter of bike color. 

Another choice is the Tubus Fly:
http://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/Fly/FLY PAGE.htm

It's more expensive, but lower profile and somewhat better made. I think they make another one that's more square on the top, but I'm to lazy to look it up at the moment.

You can also use just about any Tubus rack if you also order their QuickRelease adapter kit and a special seatpost clamp, like this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Clamp-without-attachment-points/dp/B0014GGN3W

There's another company called Old Man Mountain that also makes these kinds of racks, but I've read that they're kind of ugly.

Hope that helps.


----------



## thew60

*Test ride done....*

Being interested in the Secteur, I went to my LBS for a test ride. I was initially interested in the Secteur Elite with a 105 package, but they did not have one available. I first rode the Sport model as the frame is essentially the same as the Elite. Speaking purely of the frame, the riding position was VERY comfortable, even in a tucked position. The frame was stable on standing and in my opinion the Zertz inserts and carbon fork did a nice job of damping the road buzz. I will not comment on the Sora brake levers or front derailleurs. 
THEN I took the Comp model for a ride. Dramatic improvement, but it should be. Different aluminum, carbon seat stays etc made for a ride that was very comfortable, smooth and efficient. I was offered the Comp for a mere $100 more than the Elite so that is my likely choice. I originally wanted very much to try to Trek Pilot 2.1 but several LBS could not get it. But anyway, the Secteur Comp is a winner in my book. :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz

fog464 said:


> I got one 2 weeks ago, very happy with perfromance vibration has not been an issue at all have tackled various road surfaces from very smooth to teeth graters and it hasnt been a problem. Nice smooth easy ride


I agree, had my Secteur Elite Compact for about two years now. Only wish I have is nicer/lighter brifters and deraillers, but overall the bike rides great. 



searat said:


> Just got mine - definitely no rack eyelets front or back, wasn't really expecting them - here's the front fork up close..
> Note that the clearance with 23mm tyre is tighter than with the lower-spec Secteur models, not much chance of fitting much wider tyres.
> Steve


Concur, no eyelets.


----------

